# Trail riding (bring own horse) in North Carolina/Alabama/Georgia?



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Roosevelt State Park in Georgia has riding trails that are supposed to be nice. They have camping, but I'm not sure about horse camping. It is probably worth looking into. 

F.D. Roosevelt State Park | Georgia State Parks

http://www.gastateparks.org/content/Georgia/pdf/EquestrianFlyer.pdf


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

LetAGrlShowU said:


> Where is Burlington? I've got a trailer


About 30-35 miles west of Durham on I40/85.


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

Hubby and I went to Leatherwood in NC it was beautiful and great riding. We also go to Big SouthFork in Tennessee. If that is possible for you it is a wonderful horse friendly place.

In Georgia. you can ride and camp at the Cohutta wilderness area north of Chatsworth GA. A primative Campground (state owned) called Cottenwood patch. 

Rhonda


----------



## prairiewindlady (Sep 20, 2011)

You should check out Grayson Highlands State Park in southwestern VA. IMHO it's one of the most beautiful places on earth PLUS they have feral ponies that are fun to observe and photograph. We are planning on taking two of my mustangs camping up there in a couple months


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

I have looked at leatherwood before too! Looks amazing, they have a web cam if you google their site you can see some of their facilities. Man, i am envious!! I live in North Carolina but would be stuck camping by myself if I ever decided to! Have a great time and take pics!

ETA: I went to Dupont state forest recently, and it was magnificent!! The trails were drool worthy! I'm positive they have camping nearby. This is highly recommended!


----------



## prairiewindlady (Sep 20, 2011)

> I have looked at leatherwood before too! Looks amazing, they have a web cam if you google their site you can see some of their facilities. Man, i am envious!! I live in North Carolina but would be stuck camping by myself if I ever decided to! Have a great time and take pics!


Man I wish we were closer ~ I'd be happy to go camping w/you! Unfortunately I'm still trailer-less at this point in time


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Where is Burlington? I've got a trailer


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

Leatherwood has houses you can rent.. they have a cheap $75 a nite effeciency appartment type right beside the barn that hubby and I stayed in. It was perfect because all we needed was bed/shower/fridge. I really enjoyed staying there but it was a 7 hour drive for us... so we will only be able to go for special occasions!

We are going to Circle E in Belvidier (sp) TN at the end of next month.. once again staying in a cabin. We (hubby and I) are old enough that we want a bed/shower and don't have a LQ trailer.

rhonda


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Here's a listing of areas in North Carolina. You can also find trails in your other states of interest here as well.

I really liked the Tsali Rec area.


----------



## prairiewindlady (Sep 20, 2011)

> Where is Burlington? I've got a trailer


It's about 2 1/2 hrs northeast of you I think....between Greensboro/Winston Salem and Raleigh


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Dupont in NC is a fantastic place to ride. Unfortunately, they closed the best access trail to the waterfalls, but you can still get to them. If you watched the movie the Last of the Mohicans you saw the terrain. You can ride to all the waterfalls in the movie. There are campgrounds near Dupont. Table Rock in SC has nice trails, but I'm not sure about camping. Hard Labor Creek in Georgia is a nice place to ride and it has camping, but might be too close to central Georgia. There's a state park near Spartanburg, SC with great trails and it has camping...Croft State Park. There are tons of places to ride in upstate SC, but it's all so close, we seldom camp. We'll probably camp more once we retire.


----------



## Tuff 337 (Jul 10, 2011)

We are having a GREAT ride in August in Ivanhoe, VA on the *New River Trail*. Our camp location is on the *New River* (which is beautiful) you can fish, swim or canoe/tube right from camp. This is a 3 day ride with a competition trail obstacle ride on Saturday with lots of drawings, giveaways during the weekend. There will also be vendors & product reps on hand to answer questions & demonstate their products. Contests, meals, entertainment & more. Check out this youtube videohttp://youtu.be/CpowfmBYnrQ for more info or visit our website at www.mostquarterhorses.com Plus you have a chance to win a NEW Featherlite Trailer just for riding in the competition!!


----------



## AnneBNC (May 4, 2012)

Here is a link to the resource that I use when looking for places to ride - we ride in NC, SC, TN, KY, and VA - these trail and campground reviews help alot when looking at new places!
HorseTrailDirectory
in NC, Kings Mountain is nice and has a campground
For mountains - check out Moses Cone at Blowing Rock - gorgeous! the campground at Blowing Rock Equestrian Preserve is really nothing more than a big gravel parking lot, but there are stalls and water/elec hookups. Most find it worth it for the views there.
Someone recently told me that Medoc Mtn is nice, we are going to check it out soon.
When we travel far enough that we need to break up the trip, I use Horsetrip.com-An Online Overnight Stabling Directory for Horse Stabling and Horse Motels to find a spot for us overnight. 
If you want to see some great views and good camping, I recommend Hungry Horse East in VA, Land Between the Lakes in KY and TimberRidge Campground in TN. TimberRidge is great 5 star rating!
We go to H. Cooper Black in SC a couple of times a year - SUPER nice campground - wide, flat sandy trails - no mountains, tho!
good luck!


----------



## Haileyyy (Mar 10, 2012)

South Mountain is really nice. There are waterfalls, mountains, and in the fall it is beautiful. I never rode there, but my uncle and I walked one of the many horse trails, and it was tough! It was about 6 miles, 3 uphill 3 downhill, and we didn't even go to the top! There is camping, and the campgrounds all have bbqs and some have outhouses I think. 

Definitely check out South Mountain, we go there all the time. I don't know how far it is from SC but I don't think it's too far.


----------



## AnneBNC (May 4, 2012)

I second that South Mountain comment - it is challenging - which you said you like. Camping is primitive and you should have shoes at least on the front of your horses, trails are rocky.


----------

